# I feel so horrid...RIP Baby/She-Ra/Rat-Tails and whatever else my daughter called her



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

I went to get them out to help me with chores and she was dead. she was curled in a ball and still warm and i dont know what killed her. this was my daughters...out of the dozen or so we played with she was the sweetest one and would run to us and fall asleep on us and sooo patient and calm with my daughter. i cleaned a lot yesterday so i didnt have them out as much..but last night when she was out, she was running around fine and showed no signs of illness. 

The one in the back is her passed out a week after bringing them home

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Now...on top of having to tell my daughter whose wit my parents, i have to figure out how to handle it with Rodger. I left the body there, because i am not sure if i need to let Rodger accept she's dead or what. shes laying by her right now sleeping in their little grass hut and she groomed her earlier. 

do i get another friend for rodger? 

ps...rodger is a girl. 


they were on meds for URI but i guess it was too late for her.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I am so sorry. Is she topaz? I've recently done a fair bit of research after loosing a topaz baby at 4.5 weeks and noticing a trend of infant deaths in topaz and buff rats and I'm not sure if it helps (it helped me) but it appears the gene that causes those colours also causes blood platelet deficiency. One of the possible outcomes of this in other species is suddenly loosing them young, or a failure to thrive once they get past weaning age. It's to do with how platelets control the digestive system. It's horrible but there is a reason and there would have been nothing you could do to stop it.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

idk if it was genetic. i think it may have been just from her being sick and so young and where she came from.


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

Aww, so sorry for your loss. RIP little one. Personally, I would get another friend for Rodger when you can... it can possibly help everyone in the grieving process to have a new baby to cheer them up.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I would take her body out of the cage ... rats mourn and the body makes it even harder on themI would certainly get a friend for Rodger but avoid high white markings Her belly looks quite distended in the one pictureI am so sorrybl for your loss


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss 
I know it might seem too soon to get him a new friend, but I would.
Might help with Rodgers greiving, and cheer up you and your daugher


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

i found someone on CL and she had an opps litter from a rat she got from a feeder tank. shes 10 weeks old and ill pick her up this weekend so hppefully shes healther and being raised with attention i hope she will be calmer and nice too


----------

